# Nowhere Boy



## WeinsteinCo (Oct 8, 2010)

Hey there, my name is David and on behalf of the Weinstein Company, I wanted to let you know that Nowhere Boy, the film profiling John Lennon's formative years, is releasing in the US today, October 8! 

It's Lennon's birthday today, so this should be a double whammy for Beatles and Lennon fans! Director Sam Taylor-Wood has taken an authentic approach in looking at John's upbringing and the formation of The Quarrymen, who would eventually go on to become The Beatles. Should be a great weekend treat!


----------



## lee635 (Apr 17, 2002)

..and now for a word from our sponsor.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

lee635 said:


> ..and now for a word from our sponsor.


+1


----------



## Plasman (Jan 2, 2006)

The original poster presented his affiliation, which is more than a lot of crass touters might have done. I frankly would not have heard of this movie if he didn't mention it. So thanks.


----------

